# MILAN | Feltrinelli Porta Volta | 32m | 104ft | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

_Design: Herzog & De Meuron_

Feltrinelli per Porta Volta: a new home for Fondazione Giangiacomo Feltrinelli, a project developed for the city of Milan and its residents. Along with the headquarters of the Fondazione - an internationally renowned center for study and research - the plan includes two additional buildings that will be mostly devoted to offices.

63566254​
The peculiarity of the chosen area lies in its location, sitting along the route of the Spanish Walls: these ancient walls, dating back to the Fifteenth century, are the remains of a series of defensive works that defined the city boundaries ever since the Roman Times. By the end of the Nineteenth century, when the Bastioni (ramparts) were eventually opened, via Alessandro Volta marked the beginning of the urban expansion beyond the old walls, becoming a new connection axis between the historic center and Cimitero Monumentale. Altogether, the Feltrinelli project will represent a major improvement of the Porta Volta area, benefiting the city and its residents.The Progetto Feltrinelli per Porta Volta also includes the development of a green area featuring boulevards and bike paths, conceived as an extension of the existing avenues. At street level, the new buildings will host cafés, restaurants and shops, thus giving back to the residents an upgraded, more usable and livable area.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Interesting. I like the beton-brut facade!


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Some pics about current situation...







































































​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

EDIT Broken Links


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow, a very long building!

I liked how they redefined the typical roof concept, though.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

EDIT Broken links


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very good...:cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is pretty cool architecture.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

EDIT Broken Links


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

_urbanfile.org​_​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pics Jasper90​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## ApplemanKZ (Mar 30, 2015)

very operative updates


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Jasper90​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

dox74​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​tonybild​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Elenaid​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

marcobonny​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

​pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Set to complete in 2016, the Fondazione Deltrinelli is part of a major urban redevelopment in Milan. The scheme includes two linear buildings, whose urban organization relates closely to the site’s previously existing ancient walls. Once finalized, the structures will border a much-needed green space, featuring boulevards, bike paths, and walking trails. The development uses the site’s two preserved gate houses as a reference point for the design, with cafés, restaurants, and shops activating the area at street level.








The longer of the two structures, which runs along viale pasubio, includes a narrow gap that separates the building from the development’s other offices. The ground level of the fondazione accommodates the main entrance, cafeteria and book store, followed by a double-height multi-functional space on the first floor, and an office area on both the second and third storeys. The reading room on top of the fondazione offers researchers and interested members of the public the opportunity to study documents from the historical collection stored in a secure underground archive.

















According to the architects, the form of the development is influenced by the long, linear farmhouse buildings commonly found in the Italian region of Lombardy. These so-called ‘cascina’ structures were also an important reference in the work of the revered milanese architect and designer Aldo Rossi.


























designboom​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

146420347​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

pinomaiuli​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

dox74​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

LAND Architecture studio - FB Page​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

LAND Architecture studio - FB Page​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

LAND Architecture studio - FB Page​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

LAND Architecture studio - FB Page​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

>>>


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava

Senza titolo by Antonella Fava​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Give a look to the reading room under the roof 
(in this place you can study or simply read the historical books of Feltrinelli Foundation's archives)





The archives:
200,000 precious books on different fields (from arts to sciences); 
17,500 periodical magazines from Italian Risorgimento to globalization; 
1,500,000 historical documents





Feltrinelli bookstore divided in thematic areas / cafeteria





Fondazione Feltrinelli: an open space for the city


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Milano by renata testa​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/m-blacks/34485150990/sizes/h/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The bulldozer demolished former Tamoil pump, leaving the area free.
So the last piece of Herzog and De Meuron's project will be finally built 

















​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVAZczJB720/​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng

Feltrinelli Porta Volta Milan by bcmng​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Andrea Cherchi​


----------

